# my newest toy....JCB 214s Site Master



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

this is a 1997 JCB 214s Series 2

its got quick disconect buckets and forks

plus i have a 12' pro-Tech pusher to go along with it

payed $25,500

it came with 5 rear buckets

3600 hours


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

how do you like it so far?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Assuming it's in good condition, sounds like an excellent deal


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

nice JCB interested as how you like the JCB compared to your Cat 420

You landed that hoe for a steal congrats and hope she makes you money hand over fist payup 

Nothing nicer than a JCB


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

If you ask me it looks beat to sh!t. But if it works for you, more power to you. My buddy has a model 210, he likes it alot, but he says its still not as good as a CAT, CASE or JD. You got it a good price either way though.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

JCB

J unk
C oming from
B ritain

LOL ok I am allowed to bust, since I always run salopez JCB 1550.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

so far we like it a lot...the Cat was just a machine we rented last year...and so far this machine looks to be able to out preform it..

i really like the 4 large tires and the 4 wheel steer....its so mean looking



> If you ask me it looks beat to sh!t. But if it works for you, more power to you. My buddy has a model 210, he likes it alot, but he says its still not as good as a CAT, CASE or JD. You got it a good price either way though.
> Today 12:17 AM


what makes you say it looks beat up?


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

jazak said:


> If you ask me it looks beat to sh!t. But if it works for you, more power to you. My buddy has a model 210, he likes it alot, but he says its still not as good as a CAT, CASE or JD. You got it a good price either way though.


There's no way of telling whether it's beat up or not from that crappy picture.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Five Star,you'll love the 4 wheel independant steering in commercial lots.

Any ideas on what size pusher or blade you'll put on her?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

ive got a 12' protech....but i wish i could get a 14'...im positive it would not be a problem


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

How;
1- dirty it is = not taken care of
2- all the surface rust
3-the grease points do not look taken care of very well
4- looks worn out

It couldbe like mentioned above though just the pic.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

1.Powerwasher can fix that,the light yellow shows grime and grease well.
2.Well it IS 10 years old,I beg to differ it looks in good shape.
3.Grease points look ok to me?,I mean the pic is small and kinda far away enough to get a good look.
4.Worn out?.........how? its a 10 year old backhoe,I've seen a few 2 year old machines in much worse condition.

The Cat 420 IT I ran at my old job had much more rust on it than this one in total and it was 2 years old,Not dissing Cat,but paint and image to me means nothing its how it runs and how it produces.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

jazak said:


> How;
> 1- dirty it is = not taken care of
> 2- all the surface rust
> 3-the grease points do not look taken care of very well
> ...


If you can see grease fittings in that pic, then I can see Neptune during daylight hours.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

thats awesome i like the front tires


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Antnee77 said:


> If you can see grease fittings in that pic, then I can see Neptune during daylight hours.


i have a hard time finding greese fittings while greesing a machine but this is getting worn out


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry guys just saw its a 1997 I thought it said it was a 2002. For 10 YEARS OLD its in great condition.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Looks great, very jealous. I love the larger front tires, as i hate the 4wd on my Case 580 super k. almost worthless, just gets me into more trouble


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

DBL said:


> i have a hard time finding greese fittings while greesing a machine but this is getting worn out


LOL

Give the guy a break, he was referring to the grease fittings on the right side (Only he can see them in the pic as we are not worthy). 

Good luck with the JCB, I always loved the way they look.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

jazak said:


> Sorry guys just saw its a 1997 I thought it said it was a 2002. For 10 YEARS OLD its in great condition.


Just to help ya further out, it is a JCB and not a Tonka.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks good....good luck with it! payup


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm not sure about the pins but It looks like there could be a big puddle of oil under it ..LOL 

And one other thing that could be obvious.. Safety Sam would say to lower the forks before leaving the machine ... safety first !!


----------

